# difference between vittoria zaffiro pro vs. zaffiro



## fah35 (Sep 17, 2004)

My curent bike has the zaffiro tires and my rear tire needs to be replaced. I was thinking of getting the zaffiro but then saw the zaffiro pro. I was wondering what is the differnce between the two. I also read some old posts that zaffiro is hard to put on the wheel is the zaffiro pro also hard to put on the wheel as well.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

zaffiro = steel bead 
pro = kevlar bead

So the pro is lighter. They also claim the pro has a slightly highier thread count but I don't know if it would make a difference (ride quality). The kevlar bead *should* be easier to put on, all depends on the rim you are using. The pro is considerably more expensive.

The Rubino is a slight step up from that tire and comes in a normal and "pro" version as well. I like it a bit better than the Zaffiro. Seems to be stickier and it rides more like a high end tire. IMO....


----------

